# A few jumpers



## orionmystery (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## kyrontf (Nov 10, 2011)

Great camouflage in #2!  #6 is my favourite - that translucent look and the little blue feet are very cool.


----------



## arkipix1001 (Nov 10, 2011)

yes...#6 got my vote...looks like made of gel hehehe....


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 10, 2011)

#5 almost looks cute.  Like a little puppy saying "take me home" with those eyes.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 11, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Great camouflage in #2!  #6 is my favourite - that translucent look and the little blue feet are very cool.


 


arkipix1001 said:


> yes...#6 got my vote...looks like made of gel hehehe....


 


jwbryson1 said:


> #5 almost looks cute.  Like a little puppy saying "take me home" with those eyes.



Thanks kyrontf, arkipix1001, jwbryson.


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 11, 2011)

great set and beatiful shots


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 11, 2011)

1, 3, 5, and 6. Great work, orion.


----------



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm scared now!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome!   I am jealous of all the neat bugs you find! We have already had snow in Colorado.. so it is difficult to find insect subjects now.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr. Gipson, if you lived in a tropical forest filled country as orion does, you'd find quite easy to find subjects lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 11, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> Mr. Gipson, if you lived in a tropical forest filled country as orion does, you'd find quite easy to find subjects lol



That was my point!  I wouldn't have to deal with snow crazed driver, slippery ice, and various other things either! Believe me, I have seriously considered it! lol!


----------



## pgriz (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie, when you get lemons, make lemonade.  Let's see your best snowflake shot.  Betcha Orion could never get close.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 17, 2011)

pgriz said:


> Charlie, when you get lemons, make lemonade.  Let's see your best snowflake shot.  Betcha Orion could never get close.



I'll try looking for that in my freezer.


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 17, 2011)

These are AWESOME shots! Where I live now we have the coolest little lizards running around everywhere but, they move to quick to get a decent shot off. I have one pic, but thats all!


----------



## chanik (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome shots! Congrats.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 19, 2011)

Futurelight said:


> These are AWESOME shots! Where I live now we have the coolest little lizards running around everywhere but, they move to quick to get a decent shot off. I have one pic, but thats all!



Thanks Futurelight. Try to approach them early in the morning when it's cold!



chanik said:


> Awesome shots! Congrats.



Thanks chanik.


----------

